# Eric Bischoff gets offended over barbed wire spot in Cole v Page



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

It didn't bother me but I would expect more religious people might be.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Oh boy, discourse time.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Didn't know Eric was that religious. 

I wonder if he's pissed off because Warner structure is changing massively and he dealt with the company under a previous corporate structure, when they wanted family friendly stuff. Probably thinks it's unnecessarily risky and stupid with new management evaluating every asset and deal.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Man if only Bischoff was still relevant.

If you're offended, watch Joel Osteen and send him all your money instead.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Bischoff strikes me as the kind of Karen that would call up the people he knows in Warner and complain about it. He's that much of an idiot.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512150133164630018


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Ideally Bischoff said this while clutching his Gold Club preferred member card. Glass houses Eric, glass freakin’ houses. He probably hasn’t been to a strip club in years. He seems like the biggest motorcycle riding square there could be. It makes sense that he would get offended by something so tame regardless of it being Good Friday or not.

Jesus himself wouldn’t give a fuck. There is actual suffering in the world that deserves being called out. Eric was offended by a bit of business from Page that nobody will remember tomorrow morning.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Absolutely ridiculous and uncalled for. That spot was pure mockery....Of course dweebs like SRS would find that funny too.....Tony Khan is clueless....


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Gn1212 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515122977733414916
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How's he a clown ? It's not funny whatsoever. Why is it always Christianity that gets mocked? It's uncalled for and SRS is the biggest tool out there....


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I mean y'all can't pretend to be surprised that crown of thorns is going to get some heat from some. If ECW fans weren't into that shit, then it's certainly still going to be touchy in 2022 even with atheism and shit being bigger.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> I mean y'all can't pretend to be surprised that crown of thrones is going to get some heat from some. If ECW fans weren't into that shit, then it's certainly still going to be touchy in 2022 even with atheism and shit being bigger.


I actually can't believe they did it on a Turner Network on Easter weekend. 30 years ago they would have been cancelled on the spot.

I don't care one way or the other about the spot, it's just seems so pointless to push those buttons. Could have just done the Deadeye without potentially causing a shitstorm. Doubt it'll amount to anything in 2022, just seems like an unnecessary risk for no reason.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

GNKenny said:


> I actually can't believe they did that shit on a Turner Network on Easter weekend. 30 years ago they would have been cancelled on the spot.


Definitely a ballsy move from Hangman and Cole. Because that's something you know you're going to get some push back for


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

GNKenny said:


> I actually can't believe they did that shit on a Turner Network on Easter weekend. 30 years ago they would have been cancelled on the spot.
> 
> I don't care one way or the other about the spot, it's just seems so pointless to push those buttons. Could have just done the Deadeye without potentially causing a shitstorm.


Between what MJF said and this I am pretty sure AEW just ended itself. I am very offended by that as a Christian myself and there's a lot of people angry about what they did. Tony Khan is a moron. This is one reason why they won't grow....That spot has me debating on not watching anymore myself.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Religious folks mad at that should maybe question other actions by their church and not a wrestling spot.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Hangman Page is a Bernie Bro, so you can't expect intelligence or class from him. He's also been exposed as a total dud since AEW started his feel-good title reign.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Dr. Middy said:


> Religious folks mad at that should maybe question other actions by their church and not a wrestling spot.


Bingo was his nameo.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Going after Christians is always low hanging fruit because the elites and the media don't protect them. They'd think twice before offending Jews or Muslims.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> *Between what MJF said and this I am pretty sure AEW just ended itself.* I am very offended by that as a Christian myself and there's a lot of people angry about what they did. Tony Khan is a moron. This is one reason why they won't grow....That spot has me debating on not watching anymore myself.


XD

My poor guy

Bud i hope you don't come in my country, you'll have a heart attack if this offended you XD


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Lots of Karens in here reaching like Mr Controversy Creates Cash did.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Kinda weird that he was just fine with the character of Eugene at the time, but, this disgusts him.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

Catalanotto said:


> Kinda weird that he was just fine with the character of Eugene at the time, but, this disgusts him.


This is my main qualm with him and a lot of these posts: logical consistency. If you're okay with this, then you better be okay with the Mohammad Hassan angle, or satirizing literally any group of people. If that's your M.O., then great. But I certainly hope there aren't people here who are the type to be like, "lol Jesus" but then get second-hand offended at a Mohammad (may his soul burn in hell) cartoon to signal their non-virtuousness. As for Bischoff, he has literally no room to speak.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Wait, what was the offending moment?

Par for the course here, but seems like a storm in a teacup.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I’m not offended. Couldn’t care less. But there’s absolutely nothing funny about it so Sean Ross comes off as a complete fucking idiot by finding this hilarious. Then again, I’m not surprised. Sean Ross is a weirdo just like many people working at AEW.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

God ain’t real


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Between what MJF said and this I am pretty sure AEW just ended itself. I am very offended by that as a Christian myself and there's a lot of people angry about what they did. Tony Khan is a moron. This is one reason why they won't grow....That spot has me debating on not watching anymore myself.


Time to change your tampon.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Who knew Eric 'Hot Lesbian Action' Bischoff was so pious ?

That being said I didn't think it was a particularly brave or necessary addition to the spot. I thought it was tacky.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Fuck off, bitch. I mean Bisch. At least they didn’t strap him to a cross. Half the people watching didn’t even pick up on it until the other half made note of it, so go shit in your hat.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Honey Bucket said:


> Wait, what was the offending moment?
> 
> Par for the course here, but seems like a storm in a teacup.


Tempest in a teacup just sounds sooo much better.. this is the true offense here!


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

There’s a lot of silly layers to this.

AEW did it to be edgy and get a reaction.

It got a mild reaction. 

So everyone can jump on board now and be outraged at the barely-there reaction that it got.

I agree that it wasn’t funny. I don’t care about it, I’m not religious, but I didn’t laugh. But a lot of jokes aren’t funny.

The funniest thing is there’s no backlash here and guaranteed they were expecting at least some. I mean literally one tweet. 

(What would be funny is if some new higher-up at Discovery took offense and there was an actual reaction, but I doubt they were watching either.)


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Hangman Page is a Bernie Bro, so you can't expect intelligence or class from him. He's also been exposed as a total dud since AEW started his feel-good title reign.


Pretty sure you're describing trumpers lol. I think it's more so his booking vs him being a dud. Hard to tell when you've got a clueless booker at the helm. I wasn't offended at all by the spot but I'm also not religious. Ballsy move by them to pull this spot though. The potential blow back should be interesting.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> Ideally Bischoff said this while clutching his Gold Club preferred member card. Glass houses Eric, glass freakin’ houses. He probably hasn’t been to a strip club in years. He seems like the biggest motorcycle riding square there could be. It makes sense that he would get offended by something so tame regardless of it being Good Friday or not.
> 
> Jesus himself wouldn’t give a fuck. There is actual suffering in the world that deserves being called out. Eric was offended by a bit of business from Page that nobody will remember tomorrow morning.


Jesus would have told Page to forgive Cole for the nut shot. He might even have told him to turn around and give him another crack at it (no pun intended). 
Then would have told Bischoff ‘Let he who is without sin cast the first stone.’
And then would have told Cole, ‘Heavy is the head that wears the crown.’

Ok, so I totally made that last one up.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Well, I hope nobody from Discovery was watching.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

The XL 2 said:


> Going after Christians is always low hanging fruit because the elites and the media don't protect them. They'd think twice before offending Jews or Muslims.


Or dentists. Don’t be an anti-dentite.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Would love to see someone like Sean or TK slap him back with that "controversy creates cash" hypocrisy. 

What's he gonna say.. it was tasteless? lol.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Mr316 said:


> I’m not offended. Couldn’t care less. But there’s absolutely nothing funny about it so Sean Ross comes off as a complete fucking idiot by finding this hilarious. Then again, I’m not surprised. Sean Ross is a weirdo just like many people working at AEW.


Some will be offended, some will find it hilarious, some will be offended that anybody would find it hilarious, most won’t give a shit. Guess who’s gonna make the most noise.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515129580931014658


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Oh great let's bring other religions into this for FFS!!


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Forum Dud said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515129580931014658


One group sufferred one of the most brutal atrocities of the last hundred years and the other has been one of the most broadly hated groups of people in the Western world for the last 20 years. 

I dunno you tell me Bisch.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Way to speed up AEW getting canceled by Discovery. This won’t sit well if one of the execs is religious and finds out about this. Not only that, Cole and Page are making stigma around pro wrestling worse.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Gn1212 said:


> Bischoff strikes me as the kind of Karen that would call up the people he knows in Warner and complain about it. He's that much of an idiot.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512150133164630018


Doesn't he say the same thing about many different people? Bret is just bitter as fuck and obviously unwilling to build bridges even after 20+ years. I like that he's a straight shooter, but let's not take his word for gospel just because he was a great wrestler


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

This is the edgiest AEW can go without Tony Khan sending someone to sensitively training for months.

Let the man have something. He desperately wants to run a 90s promotion all the while keeping BLMLGBQT516 on Twitter happy and this is the last group of people in America that you can mock without getting canceled.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

taker_2004 said:


> This is my main qualm with him and a lot of these posts: logical consistency. If you're okay with this, then you better be okay with the Mohammad Hassan angle, or satirizing literally any group of people. If that's your M.O., then great. But I certainly hope there aren't people here who are the type to be like, "lol Jesus" but then get second-hand offended at a Mohammad (may his soul burn in hell) cartoon to signal their non-virtuousness. As for Bischoff, he has literally no room to speak.


I don’t know if you know Bill Burr (a great offensive comedian) but he was interviewed years ago and commented (forget the exact wording) that people laugh at offensive things, but, are suddenly offended when it’s about something that affects them. He is 100% right.

I think, too, if this was done on any other day, people wouldn’t be complaining about it.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

I had no problem with it.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I think they could really do something big with this.

Perhaps Cole could appear on Wednesday and be lifted up to the sky and never return again.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Seth Grimes said:


> Doesn't he say the same thing about many different people? Bret is just bitter as fuck and obviously unwilling to build bridges even after 20+ years. I like that he's a straight shooter, but let's not take his word for gospel just because he was a great wrestler


He has worked with Vince and is at least cordial with Shawn isn't he?

Bret has every right to be bitter about someone ending his career and fucking up his life and at this point Bischoff is just some jerkoff with a podcast. Fuck em.


----------



## scdn (Aug 29, 2021)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Or dentists. Don’t be an anti-dentite.


I'm sure you think they should have their own schools.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Gn1212 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515122977733414916
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be fair, Bischoff has been consistent on this. In 1995 he spoke against ECW in an interview with the Torch.



HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Between what MJF said and this I am pretty sure AEW just ended itself. I am very offended by that as a Christian myself and there's a lot of people angry about what they did. Tony Khan is a moron. This is one reason why they won't grow....That spot has me debating on not watching anymore myself.


What did MJF say?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Seafort said:


> What did MJF say?


i'm not gonna repeat it because it was disgusting


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Seafort said:


> What did MJF say?


"New York pizza? MID!"


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

TheGreatBanana said:


> Way to speed up AEW getting canceled by Discovery. This won’t sit well if one of the execs is religious and finds out about this. Not only that, Cole and Page are making stigma around pro wrestling worse.


You mean the same Discovery that brings us the entire lineup of of outstanding human interest programming on TLC? One of those execs?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I guess Eric loves controversy unless it offends him then it's wrong.


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

I'm Catholic and I'm personally not offended by this but this was stupid because Hangman is suppose to be a babyface and he did this on Good Friday....

If this was MJF vs Hangman and MJF did this same exact spot it would've made sense to attract heat but it wasn't now was it?

Also should point out that AEW has tv deals in Poland and Italy, considering how religious those countries are if that spot airs then those tv deals can very easily vanish


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

NascarStan said:


> I'm Catholic and I'm personally not offended by this but this was stupid because Hangman is suppose to be a babyface and he did this on Good Friday....
> 
> If this was MJF vs Hangman and MJF did this same exact spot it would've made sense to attract heat but it wasn't now was it?
> 
> Also should point out that AEW has tv deals in Poland and Italy, considering how religious those countries are if that spot airs then those tv deals can very easily vanish


Honestly until I saw this thread, I had no idea it was even an issue. I thought he did that to amplify the piledriver spot since he's dumping the guy on his head, but now with barbed wire.

Really I don't see anybody making any sort of big deal out of it at all, I think it was just a conscience.


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

Dr. Middy said:


> Honestly until I saw this thread, I had no idea it was even an issue. I thought he did that to amplify the piledriver spot since he's dumping the guy on his head, but now with barbed wire.
> 
> Really I don't see anybody making any sort of big deal out of it at all, I think it was just a conscience.


Honestly same but when people did point it out I can see how people can interpret that the wrong way.

It was probably coincidence like you said and I don't really care but I stand by that at least in some countries like Poland it might be best to cut it out of the broadcast


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

La Parka said:


> I think they could really do something big with this.
> 
> Perhaps Cole could appear on Wednesday and be lifted up to the sky and never return again.


Or maybe he can come back with some jesus abs.


----------



## CaféDeChampion (Sep 27, 2021)

Because it went over so well the last they did that humor and had Gage cut Jericho's head when the Domino's add was playing and how did that turned out?

I swear there is no one with a business sense backstage, why would you do that spot on this day when all the eyes are on your product because of teh merger?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Who cares? If he doesn't like it then that's fine. We're all allowed our disagreements.

If he had religious beliefs then I wouldn't call him a clown for disliking it.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

CaféDeChampion said:


> I swear there is no one with a business sense backstage, why would you do that spot on this day when all the eyes are on your product because of teh merger?


I must admit I thought the same thing with Wheeler Yuta bleeding everywhere last week. Discovery's first two impressions of Rampage are going to be its a bloody mess that's lost over two thirds of its peak audience.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I *LOVED* it.

Anyone offended by that needs to stop watching wrestling immediately.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

@HookedOnThuganomics you remember Vince vs hbk and God right?


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> You mean the same Discovery that brings us the entire lineup of of outstanding human interest programming on TLC? One of those execs?


"I am absolutely shocked and appalled at this absolutely offensive garbage "wrestling" television program you have decided to aid and abet in it's promotion of disgusting filth and indecent moral val.. hang on I'll call you back I gotta watch this shit!"


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

> .*Eric Bischoff gets offended*


Oh deary me! How terrible!


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I didn't even make that connection. I don't even think that was intended?. Maybe it was but it makes no sense if it was.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

The trouble with this whole policing of who should be offended and what is offensive really annoys me. Take Ross Sapp himself, he is identikit to Bischoff here with this one in that he pipes up over things that offend him then like many other media types hops aboard the ‘be nice to everyone’ line. Practice what you preach. It did not offend me as a Catholic but if it does offend people then if you are in a position like Sapp and Bischoff you have to acknowledge that. 

You don’t pick and choose the battles you will bat for. A bit like in another thread someone raised Denise Saceido stop watching womens matches but saying nothing about Thuner Rosa disappearing. And the lack of diversity on rosters yet not acknowledging the rise of some in some companies and them being less prominent in another.

I don’t buy that they had no idea what they were doing. It was live, on Good Friday. And if they did, the social media team are pushing it as a crown. This is not WWE/WCW/ECW did this and that, this is on AEW doing this right now and Tony signing it off. Be interested to see how they play this out, at the very least an apology needs to be given. I can’t see them losing a TV deal due to it (seems anything AEW do wrong that seems to be what people hype on about) but Warner/Discovery could force them to steer towards PG like WWE if they want that renewal.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Gn1212 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515122977733414916
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm Christian and it didn't bother me one bit

in fact, Hangman is Christian too - this was most likely planned, now people are talking about it and what Good Friday means

its a brilliant little piece of work IMO


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I don't think any religion needs to be brought into wrestling. As Terry Funk once said "Our god has been through enough, lets not bring him into the wrestling business"


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm a Christian and it hasn't bothered me.

I'll tell you what is bothersome, though. The world title being contested by two absolute trash wrestlers. That's the insult.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Honey Bucket said:


> Wait, what was the offending moment?
> 
> Par for the course here, but seems like a storm in a teacup.


*It's a reference to Jesus wearing a crown of thorns before being crucified. The timing doesn't help.*


----------



## Typical Cena Fan (May 18, 2016)

Neckbeards who got offended by Charlotte taping out Gulak, are now calling Eric Bischoff a Karan for getting offended by a reference to Jesus being crucified 

When Tony does a Skit where Black goes into a Cave for 30 days and God speaks through him allowing him to create the book of Black the outrage will be legendary.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I am a Catholic and we are low hanging fruit. I am not offended in the least.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Typical Cena Fan said:


> Neckbeards who got offended by *Charlotte taping out Gulak, *are now calling Eric Bischoff a Karan for getting offended by a reference to Jesus being crucified
> 
> When Tony does a Skit where Black goes into a Cave for 30 days and God speaks through him allowing him to create the book of Black the outrage will be legendary.


That happened?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Most people won't find it offensive but all it takes is one...


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Zapato said:


> The trouble with this whole policing of who should be offended and what is offensive really annoys me. Take Ross Sapp himself, he is identikit to Bischoff here with this one in that he pipes up over things that offend him then like many other media types hops aboard the ‘be nice to everyone’ line. Practice what you preach. It did not offend me as a Catholic but if it does offend people then if you are in a position like Sapp and Bischoff you have to acknowledge that.


Totally agree.

'Anti Semitism Expert' David Bixenspan is a great example here. Just last week he was quick to pick up on Gunther wearing the colour red and its symbolism to Nazi Germany but he's unsurprisingly quiet on what is symbolic of the humiliation of Jesus Christ.

My personal position as a Christian is I'm not offended by it. However like everybody here I want to see AEW succeed and seeing them push such issues at this particular time with the merger seems really unnecessary


----------



## Spitfirecharlie (Oct 23, 2021)

Religion isnt big anywhere in the west amongst the target demographic. Its declined massively in Poland as well, people just grew up and accepted dinosaurs were real.

Unless young Lukasz is watching Rampage with Grandma Podolski, i dont see what the issue is.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

He got offended because it's disrespectful unnecessary nonsense that got zero heat. It was a pointless addition to the match. Maybe, just maybe if it added something he may have been more forgiving to it.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Americans are the only people making a fuss about this


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Excellent longterm and accurate story-telling. Over 2000 years in the making and obviously Adam Cole shouldn´t beat the ten count, when it took Jesus three days to rise from the dead (eye).


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

"You sit there and you thump your Bible, and you say your prayers, and it didn’t get you anywhere. Talk about your psalms, talk about John 3:16… Austin 3:16 says I just whipped your ass!"


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Jesus would have told Page to forgive Cole for the nut shot. He might even have told him to turn around and give him another crack at it (no pun intended).
> Then would have told Bischoff ‘Let he who is without sin cast the first stone.’
> And then would have told Cole, ‘Heavy is the head that wears the crown.’
> 
> Ok, so I totally made that last one up.


Because even Jesus knows Cole is nowhere near heavy.


----------



## Efie_G (Nov 16, 2008)

All the religious people getting offended over a solid spot, just uhhh you know... Forgive them?


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

ElTerrible said:


> Excellent longterm and accurate story-telling. Over 2000 years in the making and obviously Adam Cole shouldn´t beat the ten count, when it took Jesus three days to rise from the dead (eye).


It was actually two, but Pontius Pilot argued with the ref that it was three.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Firefromthegods said:


> @HookedOnThuganomics you remember Vince vs hbk and God right?


Didn't like that crap either, still can't believe HBK signed off on that


----------



## gyroking (11 mo ago)

thats like getting offended if someone wore a white face and red lipstick imitating the joker rofl

grow up they're both fictional characters


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Getting offended is stupid.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

It was pretty inert. It didn't make any kind of statement like "Jesus bad". People just getting offended to be offended IMO.

Not any different than if say they referred to a size mismatch as a "David vs Goliath" matchup. It's a reference to the Bible, with no opinion added.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Didn't like that crap either, still can't believe HBK signed off on that


Consistency I love it


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> "You sit there and you thump your Bible, and you say your prayers, and it didn’t get you anywhere. Talk about your psalms, talk about John 3:16… Austin 3:16 says I just whipped your ass!"


This promo is not even really about the bible. It was about Jake Roberts who was playing a super religious character at the time.

Luckily there was not Twitter in 1996 lol


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

That definitely seemed like a spot destined to piss many people off (if many people were watching)  Bold. I actually thought him introducing the barb wire chair and then not using it was the actual stupid point of the match.

As far as Bischoff is concerned, he really will just say anything to complain.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Does anybody outside this forum even really give a shit?


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

GNKenny said:


> "New York pizza? MID!"


That one’s going over my head. Is that tying to the subway shootings?


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *It's a reference to Jesus wearing a crown of thorns before being crucified. The timing doesn't help.*


99% most of you don’t care about Religion it’s just and excuse to beat TK and AEW, I bet you don’t go to church Christmas day, and given the pervert vibes you dish out when it comes to Jade and Sasha you don’t seem very Christian to me, but hey AEW done something controversial and you are suddenly born a again Christian.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Gwi1890 said:


> 99% most of you don’t care about Religion it’s just and excuse to beat TK and AEW, I bet you don’t go to church Christmas day, and given the pervert vibes you dish out when it comes to Jade and Sasha you don’t seem very Christian to me, but hey AEW done something controversial and you are suddenly born a again Christian.


Let's not get personal now


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Seafort said:


> That one’s going over my head. Is that tying to the subway shootings?


It's a joke


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> Let's not get personal now


Heh. You know he ain’t wrong, though.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

bdon said:


> Heh. You know he ain’t wrong, though.


I dunno if he and boss are on friendly terms and jive like that


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

From the guy who coined the phrase "Controversy Creates Cash", he should have been all over this f*king spot.


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

Is Cole supposed to be Jesus now? Lol I’m agnostic so this spot is whatever



HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Why is it always Christianity that gets mocked?


Because there’s no real term for being anti Christian. On the other hand, even atheists don’t want to be labeled islamophobic or antisemitic. Or worse, lose their heads like that teacher in France.


----------



## The Golden Shovel (Jan 19, 2017)

Jesus is all elite confirmed! He's got a history of making comebacks In April.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

Maybe Eric bischoff can go suck on a bible?


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

only thing that annyos me is that they would never have a spot mocking the Jewish or Muslim faiths. almost like on some level violence does work or something?



BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> One group sufferred one of the most brutal atrocities of the last hundred years and the other has been one of the most broadly hated groups of people in the Western world for the last 20 years.
> 
> I dunno you tell me Bisch.


bro do you like not know about what they did to Jews in... literally every muslim country since before Isreal was established in 48? do me a favor and google which countries have punishments on file for gayness, they arent Christian nations are they?


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Why is it always Christianity that gets mocked?


It's because the Christians are such good sports about it.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Why is it always Christianity that gets mocked?


Because it's the WWE, McDonalds, or Yankees of religion.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> I dunno if he and boss are on friendly terms and jive like that


Oh. I didn’t catch that it was directed at any one particular person. I was scrolling and saw your post, read the quote as being to most men wrestling fans lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Dickhead1990 said:


> That happened?


*Yeah, I need Charlotte to get the IC title off Ricochet. 

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515134162637922305*


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

The Golden Shovel said:


> Jesus is all elite confirmed! He's got a history of making comebacks In April.


bet Jericho will Judas elbow him out of nowhere


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Yeah, I need Charlotte to get the IC title off Ricochet.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1515134162637922305*


Meh, this is still not worse than a lot of what's happened in recent years. I'd be up for it if done well.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The thread is screaming edge lord teen atheists


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

lots of religious snowflakes out there


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Dickhead1990 said:


> That happened?


Nah Charlotte pushed her p*ssy against his calf like she was a horny poodle. Highlight of his career.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

It was a little weird and out of character for Page to do that. It wasn’t a theme in the storyline that I’m aware of beforehand. If MJF did it there would be much more blowback than whatever minimal noise this singular instance of Christian symbolism or iconography in an AEW ring. 

MJF would have left bread crumbs in his promos if he were to ever do something similar. His intention would be to offend and people have that right. It was just a silly spot that put an exclamation mark at the end of the Battle of the Adams. Page best Cole decisively. A crown of barbed wire is just Page beating Cole with on a (theoretically) bigger, more emphatic conclusion to this particular AEW World Title program. The fact that this happened on Good Friday is just a coincidence of a theme for the match. It’s too bad Nick Mondo isn’t around onscreen and off, He coould have taken the stupid weed whacked


----------



## MagnumSkyWolf (Nov 10, 2019)

Not religious at all but dumb move in my opinion just stupid. Do it on any other day no problem but they did it on purpose to create controversy.

I understand why people would be upset. Great match anyway


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> The thread is screaming edge lord teen atheists


Haven't read most of the thread. Was the Spaghetti Monster in the Sky/Skydaddy (or I guess Skybro for Jesus) brought up yet?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

taker_2004 said:


> Haven't read most of the thread. Was the Spaghetti Monster in the Sky/Skydaddy (or I guess Skybro for Jesus) brought up yet?


Essentially yes


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Wow. Making a mockery of Jesus on good Friday on TNT. This could still blow up and rise to the level of AEW being cancelled.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

What a load of nonsense there was no intent at all there to offend anyone the spot just developed that way. Its their own problem if any was taken. MJF literally says he was going strap wardlow to a cross like jesus a few weeks ago. I'd say that's far more offensive to Christians as it implies jesus deserved it too.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Mister Sinister said:


> Wow. Making a mockery of Jesus on good Friday on TNT. This could still blow up and rise to the level of AEW being cancelled.


How's it making a mockery out of jesus there was clearly no point to there being any intent in that.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

The XL 2 said:


> Going after Christians is always low hanging fruit because the elites and the media don't protect them. They'd think twice before offending Jews or Muslims.


They weren't going after Christians though.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Absolutely ridiculous and uncalled for. That spot was pure mockery....Of course dweebs like SRS would find that funny too.....Tony Khan is clueless....


Why would it be mockery there is no narrative for anti christian hatred. Its just the way the spot worked out, big deal? To mock some thing your implying they intentionally did it to cause offence. No way that was the case here. MJF on the other hand had an element of mockery but he is allowed to it seems.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

The rare triple post, nice.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> It's because the Christians are such good sports about it.



Its the same reason why people will say racist shit to Asian peoples faces but not black americans.


Violence works


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

stew mack said:


> Its the same reason why people will say racist shit to Asian peoples faces but not black americans.
> 
> 
> Violence works


if someone does that, then they are just a wuss, at least say it to their face, it's more respectful to the face than behind the back


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> if someone does that, then they are just a wuss, at least say it to their face, it's more respectful to the face than behind the back



I feel you but people dont like consequences. its like those videos of the white people saying slurs and then walking away. if you got me angry to the point im calling you slurs im throwing a punch before the slur comes out tbh


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

stew mack said:


> I feel you but people dont like consequences.


They can suck it and for those who insult and walk away, grow a pair


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman (Apr 14, 2021)

AthleticGirth said:


> Who knew Eric 'Hot Lesbian Action' Bischoff was so pious ?
> 
> That being said I didn't think it was a particularly brave or necessary addition to the spot. I thought it was tacky.


This x1000. Lame ass spot, lame ass outrage


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Anyone saying they see no connection between the spot and crown of thorns imagery is being either clueless or dishonest. I'm not Christian, but I can still see why people are talking about the barbed wire head wrapping in that light.

Should it be controversial, though? Ehh, I don't know. If a wrestling promo or match included an obvious allusion to paganism (which has happened) I wouldn't be upset or offended but pagans tend to accept our own ridiculousness; go to any random pagan gathering and you're apt to see a mix of renfaire, cosplay, indigenous reinvention and/or appropriation and a whole gaggle of tattooed nerds in robes. We're having a good time and not too hung up on the details as most of us think of our god/goddesses (if we even have those) as a more fun lot. The big organized religions don't have that same self-awareness or sense of humour when it comes to their religious practices. 

Christians aren't going to laugh and edgelords aren't going to care in 2022, so why bother doing it at all? offending people just because you know you can is a bit of dick move.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm not offended by the act itself, but by the fact that Adam Cole and Adam Page are considered world title caliber int his pos company.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

Bischoff wrestled a match with Trish where if he won he got to sleep with Trish. Yet he's offered by this.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

#toosoon #justiceforjesus


----------



## wrasslin_casual (May 28, 2020)

cheap publicity eh...


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

Do you know how much shit that Bischoff did in WCW that offended people, and he did it just to offend people. He's pretty much the wrestling's biggest con artist and hypocrite. 

IMHO, he never should have been in wrestling to begin with. He was never good as a booker or as a tv producer. He's just as big a reason for WCW failing as Russo is. WCW was showing signs of going downhill before Russo ever jumped from WWE. When you pay $50,000 for a 30 minute minimovie about a migit blowing up a boat, it shows you know nothing about booking a wrestling show.

Then you add on the fact that he was trying to basically erase all evidence that Crocket Promotions ever existed by completely cutting ties with the promotion's original territory and style and going all out on copying everything WWE did, to the point that he was willing to give a handful of WWE guys the vast majority of the salary pool, which left almost nothing to pay the homegrown stars, which is why they lost so many guys to WWE. 

WCW was really on borrowed time the moment it was sold to TBS, the NWO, and the ratings boost it provided was nothing but life support for a promotion that was already dying.


----------



## Arn Anderson goat (Dec 25, 2020)

With a name liy 'khan' no way he's offending Islam


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Wow, I mean it's wrestling. We've seen a crucifixion on more than one occasion.

I'll agree that Sean Ross Sapp sounded stupid in his tweet about it, but anyone getting offended over this must've skipped the last 3 decades of offensive material like Pillman kidnapping Marlena and using her as a sex slave... Vince wrestling God and mocking him in Church... Hunter having sex with a corpse in a Casket... Trish on all fours barking like a dog... Ect. Ect.


----------

